# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Çfarë ofron sistemi operativ linux?

## kumbulla

pershendetje te gjitheve!
fare te mire ka asistedmioperativ linux
kush ka informacion per menyren e instalimit dhe si funksionon?
do me ndihmoni shume me pergjigjet tuaja.
me respekt kumbulla!

----------


## edspace

Kumbulla, 

Mirëseerdhe në forum! 

Forumi ka vite që është hapur dhe ka tema nga më të ndryshmet ne arkivën e tij. Edhe kjo pyetje që ke bërë ti ka plot përgjigje në forum, prandaj para se të bësh pyetjen është mirë të bësh një kërkim nga menuja kryesore. 

Lexo këto tema:
Unix, Linux 
Windows vs. Linux 
Instalimi i Linux 
Transferimi i dokumentave nga Windows në Linux 

Ne shkrimet e forumit do gjesh edhe adresa të faqeve të tjera Shqiptare vetëm për linux.

----------


## fotjon

kam nje PC (P199Mhz,96MB RAM,HD 2.4GB),
me 2 particione per win98se dhe data dhe dhe nje tjeter 600 MB  bosh.
desha te pyes a ka ndonje miniversion linuxi qe te mund ta ve ne pune ketu,si per fillim!
natyrisht nuk kam prentndime multimediale, thjesht per te mesuar dicka.
nese po, me jepni ndonje link per shkarkim ose ndonje tutorial sipas rastit. 
mirepres cdo keshille

----------


## Xemlo

Shiko kete teme http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...hlight=knoppix

Duhet te beje tamam per ty si fillestar qe je dhe mbi te gjitha nuk do ngarkoje kompjuterin tend.

----------


## helios

> kam nje PC (P199Mhz,96MB RAM,HD 2.4GB),
> me 2 particione per win98se dhe data dhe dhe nje tjeter 600 MB  bosh.
> desha te pyes a ka ndonje miniversion linuxi qe te mund ta ve ne pune ketu,si per fillim!
> natyrisht nuk kam prentndime multimediale, thjesht per te mesuar dicka.
> nese po, me jepni ndonje link per shkarkim ose ndonje tutorial sipas rastit. 
> mirepres cdo keshille


Përshendetje Fotjon.
Ka dhjetra mini-shpërndarje Linux për çdo kompjuter "veteran". Më poshtë po të përmend më kryesorët:

1.  Vector Linux 

Citim nga faqja e projektit:
"VL 4.3 Hardware Requirements

The minimum hardware requirements to run VectorLinux 4.3 are a 166 MHz Pentium class processor with 32 MB of RAM memory, and just 850 MB of hard disc space (*).

To have a more comfortable experience with VectorLinux 4.3 we would recommend a 233 MHz (MMX) processor with 64 MB of memory as a minimum.

(*) 835 MB of space for the installation plus 64 MB of swap space is the very minimum.
Extra space would be required for additional applications and / or your personal files."

2.College Linux 
Ashtu si shpërndarja e mësipërme, bazohet mbi Slackware, versioni i fundit përmban disa instalues automatikë.

3.Clark Connect
Kjo shpërndarje bazohet mbi Fedora (Red Hat) dhe kryen rolin e një serveri gateway , pra vetëm nëse je i interesuar në "Networking".

4.Core Linux 
Kjo shpërndarje është për përdorues pak të specializuar, dmth, që dinë të përpilojnë kernel-in Linux. Ndihmë dhe manuale mund të gjesh tek: http://www.tonywhitmore.co.uk/core/

5.Lunar Linux Pak i ngadaltë për tu instaluar.

Për mendimin tim, provo 2 të parët, gjithmonë përdor CD-RW për të mos harxhuar CD-R së koti. 

Së fundi disa lidhje të përgjithshme:

http://distrowatch.com
http://www.linuxiso.org
http://www.linuxlinks.com/Distributi...Distributions/
http://www.linux.org/dist/index.html (ku mund të specifikosh të dhënat për nevojat e tua)
http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/

----------


## lord-x-

Kush din naj sen reth Linux le te shkrun !!!

----------

